# 1995 Cruise Master Manual



## jimboblair (Jun 28, 2012)

I have just obtained a nice 95 Georgie Boy Cruise Master, but I need to so some tweaking to it.  Can anyone help me find a service manual for this?  Any and all help appreciated.  :concern:


----------

